# Ordered the van, now what?



## Richard M (May 23, 2017)

Hi

Well we've ordered a Burstner but its not due till September, hopefully a couple of trips to get the hang of it and then we are off, cross the channel and turn left is the plan.

I'm here for tips, ideas and whatever else comes along, maybe one day I'll be able to provide my own but for now its all going to be take, take, take.

Happy days ahead


----------



## Pauljenny (May 23, 2017)

Richard M said:


> Hi
> 
> Well we've ordered a Burstner but its not due till September, hopefully a couple of trips to get the hang of it and then we are off, cross the channel and turn left is the plan.
> 
> ...



Welcome.
Just ask. There's a wealth of experience to be found here.
If you become a full member,you'll get access to the real inside information.
If it saves you 2 or more nights campsite fees, you're in profit.
Have fun and adventures.


----------



## The laird (May 23, 2017)

Hi welcome and enjoy,my advice to newbies is to try and get to a meet and mingle with members let them know you are there and you will be made welcome and the tips and experiance you pick up will be second to none,
As previously posted Full membership is the way to go imho.


----------



## Beemer (May 23, 2017)

What now?
Do you have an electric hook up cable with european adapter?
Gas cylinders?
European breakdown kit?
Light deflector stickers?
Jack, meaty enough to lift the van to change a spare wheel if you have one?
Maybe you have already thought of these... but I thought I would remind you


----------



## rugbyken (May 23, 2017)

if it's a new van probably won't have a spare it's how the crafty b*****s give you such a generous carry weight but spain portugal etc don't have the big chains of tyre dealers etc and it can take 3/4days to get a new tyre delivered , a complete new spare about £140 on e bay and a retro wheel carrier about the same, i spent sat till tues waiting for a new tyre to come from lisbon to Tavira , they all give you a good compressor and goo but in 16 years motorhoming ive had three blowouts none of which have been repairable,


----------



## Pauljenny (May 23, 2017)

We have been reliably informed that motorhomes must have spare wheels to be legal In Spain.
A puncture on the motorway could cost you a fine plus a compulsory purchase of a spare... At a price!
If you plan to wildcamp in hot weather, get a simple fridge thermometer, to check food temperatures. Food poisoning in a remote location isn't a joke.


----------



## yorkslass (May 23, 2017)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## antiquesam (May 23, 2017)

Hi and welcome. I take it you are going North from Calais if you are turning left. If you are planning to winter up there then don't forget winter tyres and chains.


----------



## phillybarbour (May 23, 2017)

Hi and welcome along, good choice Burstner.


----------



## trevskoda (May 23, 2017)

Hi and welcome,go for refillable gas bottles,a solar panel min 100w,spare wheel and the tools to change like bottle jack long torque bar/socket plus a bottle of tyre sealer,a few spare fuses and bulbs along with a warning triangle,o yes a good led torch.
Do a small test run close to home to get the feel of things.:wave:


----------



## Pauljenny (May 24, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> Hi and welcome,go for refillable gas bottles,a solar panel min 100w,spare wheel and the tools to change like bottle jack long torque bar/socket plus a bottle of tyre sealer,a few spare fuses and bulbs along with a warning triangle,o yes a good led torch.
> Do a small test run close to home to get the feel of things.:wave:



With the triangle... Hi vis jackets... One per belted seat.. Legal requirement.


----------



## jennyp19 (May 24, 2017)

What weight vehicle are you getting?  If 3.500, ask what your actual payload is.

Ours was only 243 kilo and that needed to include me as passenger. &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Bossangel (May 24, 2017)

Hi
If it was me I'd put a mattress in the back as soon as I got it and go drive somewhere for 2 nights
 in that time you'll get a feel for how you want it. You'll start imagining what goes where and will all become clearer


----------



## RoaminRog (May 24, 2017)

The 'what next' bit is ENTIRELY up to you.
That's the beauty of motorhoming. If you want to spend the next ten years 'discovering' things then great. If you want the collective experience and help from over 23.000 members, then join as a full member and enjoy knowledge, companionship and more parking places, all over UK and Europe, than you can shake a stick at, all for an annual subscription of less than one nights' pitch at a M&CC site.
Good choice of van, enjoy!!


----------



## jeanette (May 25, 2017)

Hi and:welcome::camper:


----------



## Richard M (May 25, 2017)

The laird said:


> Hi welcome and enjoy,my advice to newbies is to try and get to a meet and mingle with members let them know you are there and you will be made welcome and the tips and experiance you pick up will be second to none,
> As previously posted Full membership is the way to go imho.





Think I get the message on the ful membership thing but I'll probably wait till I get the beast first.


----------



## Richard M (May 25, 2017)

Beemer said:


> What now?
> Do you have an electric hook up cable with european adapter?
> Gas cylinders?
> European breakdown kit?
> ...




Cable                 Ordered, but european adapter? note to self add to the list
Gas                   Ordered
Breakdown kit     Ordered
Reflectors          Done by moving "a thing" apparently
Jack                  No spare wheel, comes with a pump and bottle of gunk


----------



## Richard M (May 25, 2017)

rugbyken said:


> if it's a new van probably won't have a spare it's how the crafty b*****s give you such a generous carry weight but spain portugal etc don't have the big chains of tyre dealers etc and it can take 3/4days to get a new tyre delivered , a complete new spare about £140 on e bay and a retro wheel carrier about the same, i spent sat till tues waiting for a new tyre to come from lisbon to Tavira , they all give you a good compressor and goo but in 16 years motorhoming ive had three blowouts none of which have been repairable,





Sounds like good advice, another thing for the list.

Thanks


----------



## Richard M (May 25, 2017)

Pauljenny said:


> We have been reliably informed that motorhomes must have spare wheels to be legal In Spain.
> A puncture on the motorway could cost you a fine plus a compulsory purchase of a spare... At a price!
> If you plan to wildcamp in hot weather, get a simple fridge thermometer, to check food temperatures. Food poisoning in a remote location isn't a joke.




Great advice, the list continues to grow.

thanks


----------



## Richard M (May 25, 2017)

antiquesam said:


> Hi and welcome. I take it you are going North from Calais if you are turning left. If you are planning to winter up there then don't forget winter tyres and chains.




current plan is to set off on the "big trip" springtime, this all my doing I NEED to go see some fjords


----------



## Richard M (May 25, 2017)

jennyp19 said:


> What weight vehicle are you getting?  If 3.500, ask what your actual payload is.
> 
> Ours was only 243 kilo and that needed to include me as passenger. ��




We are plated (is that the right phrase?) at 3650 so have a little to play with but we are aware of this issue and have even researched our local weighbridge.


----------



## Richard M (May 25, 2017)

Bossangel said:


> Hi
> If it was me I'd put a mattress in the back as soon as I got it and go drive somewhere for 2 nights
> in that time you'll get a feel for how you want it. You'll start imagining what goes where and will all become clearer




Our thinking exactly, in our case somewhere is probably the North Yorkshire moors


----------



## Richard M (May 25, 2017)

So on a whim I post on here, head out for some work and a day at the Cricket (England V South Africa) and behold this morning I have numerous helpful and welcoming replies.

Many thanks to you all, I've got the message about being a full member and look forward to being here more often.

Richard


----------

